# B.tech (CSE) or Bsc(H)



## isenberg (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, I wanna know the core difference between BSc. Comp. Sc. Honours + MSc. in CS and B.tech (CSE) in terms of higher study choices,Job opportunities and knowledge gained at the end of the both course.Also, can I do M.tech after BSc or do I have to do MSc then Mtech ? Can I give GRE/TOEFL after BSc. and get MS from abroad  ?

In general, everyone says go for B.tech,it's better. But I don't wanna drop a year and prepare for JEE as I think it's not worth it.I don't think getting in NIT makes me a better person. Plus,if I wanna do CSE then what is the point of learning PCM for a year? just to get into NIT ? and if that's the case then if I do get into NIT then I think I'll be dragged into the rat race and there will be nothing but mental pressure after that as my peers and parents will expect more from me. So, comparing the options to choose between B.tech from private vs. BSc from state level govt. college (+MSc.), I think they are almost same. But what I don't understand is that still, why do everyone keeps saying that B.tech is better? do we get to learn more things in B.tech than we do in BSc.+ MSc ? Is there less job opportunity for BSc. + MSc than B.tech ? are teaching & Research only option for an MSc?

I love programming and wanna learn more about computer software and hardware.
I am good with Maths. and have a logical mind.
I am good with physics.
I believe I can crack AIEEE if I drop I year as I haven't done any preparation.So, will need to brush up 11 concepts.But I don't think it's worth it 

So, what do you guys think will be the best option for me ? Btech or Bsc+Msc in Comp science ? which one is suitable for what kind of student ? my aim is to do masters directly, whether I do btech or Bsc.
Thanks


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, I would suggest a B.Tech/B.E. degree from any private college if you are not prepared to drop a year studying PCM for entrance. As I said in your previous thread, trust me, college tag wont matter in the long run...


B.Sc/M.Sc courses are pure science courses - which means they lay more emphasis on theory while B.Tech/B.E. are applied Science courses which are somewhat more practical oriented as compared to the former. 
Go for BSc/MSc only if you wish to pursue research or as a last-resort option. Some people might defer on this point but yeah B.Tech/B.E. has more of a "prestige" value associated with it, at least in India.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 15, 2013)

I suggest go for B.sc (3 years)


----------

